#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Письмо из ЮНЕСКО, ситуация с Самье

## Dorje Dugarov

From: WH-info 
Date: 06.07.2007 1:16
Subject: RE: Preservation of most ancient buddhist monastery in Tibet
To: Dorjo Dugarov 


Dear Mr. Dugarov,

Thank you for your message. A site goes through a nomination process
before being considered for inscription by the World Heritage Committee.
A site can be proposed for inscription only by the country in which the
property is located.
Countries (or States Parties) submit nomination proposals to the World
Heritage Committee. If the Committee determines, based on the
recommendations of its Advisory Bodies (ICOMOS and IUCN), that the
nomination meets at least one of the necessary criteria, then the
property proposed by the State Party is inscribed on the World Heritage
List.
You can have more information on this link:
http://whc.unesco.org/pg.cfm?cid=53

If you have a suggestion for a World Heritage site, you may wish to send
your proposal to the UNESCO National Commission in the country
concerned; here is the contact of the National Commission of the
People's Republic of China for UNESCO:
http://whc.unesco.org/en/statesparties/cn

Kind regards,

Souhila Aouak

----------


## PampKin Head

A site can be proposed for inscription *only by the country in which the
property is located.*

----------


## throughtheuniverse

If you have a suggestion for a World Heritage site, *you may wish to send
your proposal to the UNESCO National Commission in the country
concerned*; here is the contact of the National Commission of the
People's Republic of China for UNESCO:
http://whc.unesco.org/en/statesparties/cn

----------


## Tonal

Ребята, а можете перевести?

----------

